Ask HN: How do I submit a posting to Hire HN? - hanniabu
======
subie
> Can I post a job ad?

Please don't post job ads as submissions to HN.

A regular "Who Is Hiring?" thread appears on the first weekday of each month.
Most job ads are welcome there. But only an account called whoishiring is
allowed to submit the thread itself. This prevents a race to post it first.

The other kind of job ad is reserved for YC-funded startups. These appear on
the front page, but are not stories: they have no vote arrows, points, or
comments. They begin part-way down, then fall steadily, and only one should be
on the front page at a time.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

~~~
hanniabu
Yes, this is what I meant. So I would just post as a comment to that thread?
They don't need to be submitted in someway beforehand?

~~~
subie
> So I would just post as a comment to that thread?

Yup!

The post will be something like "HN: Who's Hiring". You just post a comment
with some information about your company and what you're looking for.

Good luck!

------
tlb
See "Can I post a job ad?" at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

